# Moulding Plane



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

So... having taken on a refinising job for an antique oak dresser there were a couple mouldings I had to replace but I didn't have the router bits to make another... Anyways after a buying a grinder I decided to make a custom molding plane here's a few pics of the end product. Having not have had any maple I made the plane out of ceder.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty cool Levi,
Nice job. Does it work well? What did you start out with to make the plane iron?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah it was just a piece of welding iron, speaking of the blade do you have any advice as to what type of metal to use for plane blades? yeah it works pretty good I need to make a little bigger space for the shavings to run through but other than that I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

tool steel is what i would of got,


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Now thats creative. You have more patience than I do. I would have bought a router bit.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

That's using your head. Very nice work.

Red


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice looking moulding plane. Spring steel would probably work well if you can find a piece thick enough. Another thing you could try would be old blades from a band saw mill.

Gerry


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice, I'm impressed... I have to ask how you cut the profile for the sole...?

There is a museum here called the "Rural Life Museum" which has a very large collection of antique profiling / moulding planes like this... all hand made by the craftsmen that used them... It's a really cool collection...


----------

